# Adderall/adhd pills turning into sleeping pills!



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Now my ADHD pills are turning into sedatives! I swear they are loosing the upper feeling and the focus, Unless i take 3-4 of them.......Now they just make me calm and sleepy like xanax........is this a tolerance issue?? They used to allow me to work for 6-8 hours. If i take 3-4 i can still get that focused wired feeling. But my prescribed dose is just making me sleepy and calm now. Happening with Vyvanse and adderall from an old prescription:um.Help!


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

The first time I took Adderall, I got the wired self-esteem boost "I can take on the world attitude", but this euphoria is only a side effect of the med and seems to stop pretty quickly (all this is according to my pdoc & what I have read from many adderall users on adhd forums). 

I'm not sure if this is the feeling you're referring to that you are no longer getting, but I find even without the euphoria/wired feeling, it still helps you focus as long as you try and put a bit of effort into. 

If the above is not what you are referring to and you have taken adderall and even despite effort you're putting in to focus, you can't, then that truly sucks and you should check with your pdoc. Also if adderall is truly making you sleepy, then yeah def talk to your pdoc about this. 

I have had some days I take adderall and I feel like I could nap afterwards, but as long as I don't and try to focus on work, I am usually able to. 

I guess it's possible your tolerance went up real fast, but from what I read from adhd forums, some users take the same dosage for a year or so and are fine. By the way, make sure you're getting good sleep and not forgetting to eat while taking adderall, as I found this affects how well it works for me.

What dosage are you taking?


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Well i just took 50 MG of Vyvanse and a 30 MG adderall from a old prescription and i feel really relaxed and sleepy. Usually id be wired and like you said "Can take on the world feeling"


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Bacon said:


> Now my ADHD pills are turning into sedatives! I swear they are loosing the upper feeling and the focus, Unless i take 3-4 of them.......Now they just make me calm and sleepy like xanax........is this a tolerance issue?? They used to allow me to work for 6-8 hours. If i take 3-4 i can still get that focused wired feeling. But my prescribed dose is just making me sleepy and calm now. Happening with Vyvanse and adderall from an old prescription:um.Help!


As much as this is going to suck, take a break. probably like a 2 week break. take your DXM and magnesium


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes i think this is a tollerance issue. Vyvanse was the most euphoric ADHD med. Gonna pop another 50 MG and see if it makes a change. But yes this seems like a tollerance problem. Normally 30 MG of adderall itself would have me sitting in a euphoric conquer the world like state. With a college class starting soon im gonna need to go PRN on the adhd med just on college days. Now i did take Nexium with the Vyvanse and i heard it can slow down the absorption. As now almost 2 1/2 hours later im starting to see drymouth/Minor pupil dilation. aka the med kicking in.......Vyvanse normally takes 2 hours to fully kick in. Also took 600 MG seroquel a few days ago and i know seroquel blocks d2 but i think i gave it some time to get outta my system.........Anyways will post after a shower and tell how this next 50 MG is working.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Bacon said:


> Yes i think this is a tollerance issue. Vyvanse was the most euphoric ADHD med. Gonna pop another 50 MG and see if it makes a change. But yes this seems like a tollerance problem. Normally 30 MG of adderall itself would have me sitting in a euphoric conquer the world like state. With a college class starting soon im gonna need to go PRN on the adhd med just on college days. Now i did take Nexium with the Vyvanse and i heard it can slow down the absorption. As now almost 2 1/2 hours later im starting to see drymouth/Minor pupil dilation. aka the med kicking in.......Vyvanse normally takes 2 hours to fully kick in. Also took 600 MG seroquel a few days ago and i know seroquel blocks d2 but i think i gave it some time to get outta my system.........Anyways will post after a shower and tell how this next 50 MG is working.


How much are you normally on, Im on 40mg and it helps bunches. I gained a huge tolerance to 20mg in a week! 20mg doesn't phase me anymore. I need to have a back up plan to take breaks from vyvanse. Its so hard to sacrifice vyvanse for a week

P.S. does anyone know when DXM should be taken to lower tolerance? Should it be taken on off days or with the stim?


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Well after this little experiment iv learned. 



1. Nexium delays the effect of Vyvanse from 2 Hours to 3 hours (Noticed drymouth, minor pupil dilation) An hour later....



2. After Ingesting 100 MG of Vyvanse its hitting me and working great....so its a tolerance issue aswell.....Gonna do a 2 week break to get the tollerance down. Definatly feel the buzz, The good tingle, Energy. And a in the zone feeling.........Little jittery from 100 MG but its working great.


----------



## Purplepoodle (Aug 17, 2011)

Omg you guys have me reconsidering trying to get aderall.

Sound like addicts! O.O


----------



## Andre_ (Oct 20, 2009)

ADHD pills will do that if you have it like I do and the dose is too low.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Bacon said:


> Well after this little experiment iv learned.
> 
> 1. Nexium delays the effect of Vyvanse from 2 Hours to 3 hours (Noticed drymouth, minor pupil dilation) An hour later....
> 
> 2. After Ingesting 100 MG of Vyvanse its hitting me and working great....so its a tolerance issue aswell.....Gonna do a 2 week break to get the tollerance down. Definatly feel the buzz, The good tingle, Energy. And a in the zone feeling.........Little jittery from 100 MG but its working great.


How long did it take to build tolerance?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have no problem with Addy anymore as I just use it PRN. Who the hell needs amphetamine 7 days a week anyhow?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Baconator! I found out you get a longer day span with vyvanse if you split the pill powder. So I.E you get 60mg pill split it to 20mg. I want to mention you wont get that euphoric feeling but at least it will control your ADD. I honestly take vyvanse to help control my add and constant my racing thoughts.

P.S I can always tell when vyvanse is working because of my cold fingers lol!


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

barry1685 said:


> Baconator! I found out you get a longer day span with vyvanse if you split the pill powder. So I.E you get 60mg pill split it to 20mg. I want to mention you wont get that euphoric feeling but at least it will control your ADD. I honestly take vyvanse to help control my add and constant my racing thoughts.
> 
> P.S I can always tell when vyvanse is working because of my cold fingers lol!


Yeah i know its working because my pupils Dilate somewhat and i just get this great feeling...........The Amphetamine feeling! and i know its working hahahah. Iv been taking this for almost 4 months.......The dose uhhhh well sometimes ill take alot and then take a break and sleep for like 5 days on seroquel...........eh its a bit random......With college starting soon i cant be messing around with the dose. its gonna a strict PRN when i have class.......This med is an academic med for my ADHD.


----------



## jeanamille (Sep 14, 2011)

Bacon said:


> Now my ADHD pills are turning into sedatives! I swear they are loosing the upper feeling and the focus, Unless i take 3-4 of them.......Now they just make me calm and sleepy like xanax........is this a tolerance issue?? They used to allow me to work for 6-8 hours. If i take 3-4 i can still get that focused wired feeling. But my prescribed dose is just making me sleepy and calm now. Happening with Vyvanse and adderall from an old prescription:um.Help!


If that so, why don't consult your doctor ask another prescription that suit for your dosage.


----------

